# iStick 30 or 40W - Who has stock?



## BumbleBee (19/2/16)

Do any local vendors have any of these compact little devices? or something similar to power a Nautilus Mini?


----------



## Raithlin (19/2/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Do any local vendors have any of these compact little devices? or something similar to power a Nautilus Mini?


You're not gonna believe it, but I saw an iStick 30W on sale at my local baccy store. Blew my mind.

Mind you, he also has "Marlboro" flavoured liquids, and that Snoop Dogg hardware.


----------



## Mari (19/2/16)

Good day, We have the Eleaf iStick 40W @ R 645.00 http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/eleaf-istick-tc-40w-express-kit/

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Power Vapes SA (20/2/16)

We have both @BumbleBee

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (20/2/16)

Power Vapes SA said:


> We have both @BumbleBee


Cannot access your site - the age thingie keeps coming back!


----------



## DaveH (20/2/16)

Andre said:


> Cannot access your site - the age thingie keeps coming back!



Same for me, I thought perhaps I was too old 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/2/16)

DaveH said:


> Same for me, I thought perhaps I was too old
> Dave



It is an age thing ! Either you forgot to read this, or you forgot you did 

The Website is down for maintenance for a few days : http://www.ecigssa.co.za/website-downtime.t19703/


----------

